# My trip to the Miniature Model Village & Railway



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Yesterday I visited Bekinscot Miniature Model village and railway.  Unfortunately even after weeks of sun, it chose yesterday to rain very hard.. and so altho' it had stopped for the duration I was there, everything was wet.. and the skies were grey ready for the torrential rain that stared 10 minutes after I left. So.. I was lucky to get it dry while I was there, but I did go around very fast because  of the threat of the rain... . I would have chosen another day.. but it's one of the few attractions where I had to book a time slot and pay in advance.

.. I took loads of photos.. and there was lots of people there, and where possible I tried not to get people into my pictures.. but I took a few on purpose so you can see the scale..  Incidentally the Scale is 1.12 for the buildings, and 1.32 for the railways

I'll just post a few here.. for those who are interested... I hope you enjoy, it would have been so much nicer if it had been today when the sun is shining..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

The idea of the Village is an impression of how a Traditional English village would have been decades ago , and still is in some places...

So you will find, schools, churches, high street stores/shops.. Pubs and pub gardens , hotels,  cement works.. railways and stations, cricket and football grounds, a fairground,  with a zoo.. petrol garage, businesses  and many houses...  the churches and schools represent the exact ones which are in the town where the Museum is  situated


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Pub with the railway running past... and typical old 1950's train carriages

An overview of one corner of the site...






The Brush factory with the women going into work...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Many of the stores have amusing names...


----------



## oldman (Jun 28, 2022)

I like the working airport in Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Coal mining.. this model has sounds that you would expect from a coal mine  and the belt where the coal gets moved from one building to the other to be sorted actually moves

The traditional Gypsy camp on the farmers' field , who would be employed by the visiting fairground on the right of the picture ... with the train which runs all around the site continuously, runs in the background


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Good that you share.


----------



## oldman (Jun 28, 2022)

Definitely a lot of time, effort, energy and money in these projects. I appreciate people’s talents that can create these scaled models.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

In the foreground, a Bee-keeper and his Hives .  No detail has been left out, you can see the red telephone box in the village high street






 The cement and coal works.. complete with canl and canal lock. In the old days, Coal was shifted throughout the Uk by Canal boat..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Loggers






The fair and Circus  comes to town...


----------



## JustDave (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm a big fan of model railroads, ever since I was a little kid.  I just never grew out of it.  The Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago, as an amazing room full of dioramas in miniature, often of rooms of great castles or buildings from the 17th century.  They also have a huge model railroad in HO scale.  They had an O scale when I was a kid that was much better and every car and engine were all built from scratch, but they removed and replaced it with HO, and most of it is just the same rolling stock found in a hobby ship, but the thing is huge, maybe the largest in the world.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 28, 2022)

Your miniature place is amazing.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 28, 2022)

I love these miniaturized places, though the only one I ever visited in person was in Belgium.  Others I have toured on-line. I have built model railroad layouts and Tudor doll houses from scratch as my own recreational 're-creations.'  Very grateful for all your wonderful images, HollyDolly!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

The weekly market in the Town market Square


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

At the Racecourse











At the lake... with the lighthouse and a Bandstand Pavillion


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

More another time... if you enjoyed these...


----------



## JustDave (Jun 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> At the lake... with the lighthouse and a Bandstand Pavillion


My fav.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 28, 2022)

Great pics, @hollydolly!  Lots of love and care put into this location


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> More another time... if you enjoyed these...



boy, did I ever enjoy these  -  it was like taking my eyes out to lunch...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> boy, did I ever enjoy these  -  it was like taking my eyes out to lunch...


aww that's lovely... there will be more to add another day...  

In the meantime if anyone ( not Brits obvs) is interested in knowing what our Motorway services ( rest stops)  look like..  I took a few photos while I was at one yesterday ... It  had just stopped raining.. when I took these pics so most people were inside..











The pub at the services ... very empty yesterday...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Great pics, @hollydolly!  Lots of love and care put into this location


There certainly is CS...you can read more about it here..

https://www.bekonscot.co.uk/


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> More another time... if you enjoyed these...


All very cool...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)

This is so cool. I want to live there!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2022)

I really enjoyed these, Holly.  Please do post more.  Fascinating.


----------



## Kika (Jun 28, 2022)

@hollydolly, thank you for posting all those beautiful pictures.  Like someone else said, it makes me want to visit one day!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Kika said:


> @hollydolly, thank you for posting all those beautiful pictures.  Like someone else said, it makes me want to visit one day!


well if you ever get the chance to visit the UK, I'll take you there...


----------



## Blessed (Jun 28, 2022)

Well, you just know I love it.  I would like to come someday but I want to see the full size version!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Well, you just know I love it.  I would like to come someday but I want to see the full size version!


well there's certainly real life villages in the Uk that look similar to the models... altho'  not many cement works or coal mines..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

These are working models


----------



## Pinky (Jun 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> These are working models


Love the shop names!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

This one makes me laugh, the attendant with the cigarette in his mouth


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Jun 28, 2022)

That is absolutely enchanting! Thank you so much for the pictures @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> That is absolutely enchanting! Thank you so much for the pictures @hollydolly


Pleased you enjoyed looking at them, Remy..


----------



## Della (Jun 28, 2022)

Oh my gosh!  I WANNA PLAY!!!


----------



## Jace (Jun 28, 2022)

@hollydolly... Fantastic pictures!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2022)

Very cool photos Holly, thanks so much for sharing the with us.


----------



## Bella (Jun 29, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I really enjoyed these, Holly.  Please do post more.  Fascinating.


Me too! I LVE it! The little village is so beautifully crafted, quaint, charming, and perfectly adorable. I especially like the lake with the lighthouse and bandstand pavilion. I'd love to see more photos!

Bella


----------



## timoc (Jun 29, 2022)

Looks like a smashing place to visit, Holly, and your skill of taking those pictures is brilliant, thank you.


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

So very cool.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 29, 2022)

This is just amazing! I love it! Thank you so much for taking these pictures and sharing them here!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2022)

What a treat! The village is amazing....I'd love to see it in person. Thanks, HD!


----------



## Jace (Jun 29, 2022)

@hollydolly...there was an episode on the British detective/mystery series "Midsummer Murders"..that featured a minature village...I wonder if 'they' 
used this one to film...but...how would you know/find out?
Just curious.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

Jace said:


> @hollydolly...there was an episode on the British detective/mystery series "Midsummer Murders"..that featured a minature village...I wonder if 'they'
> used this one to film...but...how would you know/find out?
> Just curious.


You're right Jace, it was filmed at Bekinscot Model Village , the same one ... Bekonscot was the scene of a murder in 2009, when the Midsomer Murders episode, 'Small Mercies' was filmed here.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 29, 2022)

It's worth going to Hamburg just to see Minatur Wunderland.  Not just planes, but trains, cars and boats.  They're tiny, but all in perfect detail.
I loved going there and all being well, I want to go to Hamburg again in December for the Christmas markets - and Minatur Wunderland.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

On the Farm






Roadworks in the village centre..





Beer deliveries at the pub, and Morris dancers in the town square


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Let's leave on the train for London.... bye bye everyone...


----------



## JustDave (Jul 1, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> It's worth going to Hamburg just to see Minatur Wunderland.  Not just planes, but trains, cars and boats.  They're tiny, but all in perfect detail.
> I loved going there and all being well, I want to go to Hamburg again in December for the Christmas markets - and Minatur Wunderland.


I'll have to correct my statement that the model railroad at Chicago's museum of science and industry may be the largest in the world.  This one dwarfs it.  Did he say it has a thousand trains?


----------

